# Help!!!! New rug being destroyed! :(



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just bought myself a very lovely gold rug from Laura Ashley. It is a nice shaggy one with lots of thready bits (technical terms  ). 

Anway, Daisy has taken a liking to pulling the threads out of the edge of it and Millie thinks the middle is quite fine! 

Suggestions please??!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry Sarah no suggestions! Rufus lives out bath mat which sounds very similar to what you are describing , it now has a big hole in the middle ;( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Return the rug and get a refund


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got shaggy rugs like that and occasionally Biscuit pulls the threads or tries to dig it up with his claws! A firm 'no!' works for me but you could also spray it with the anti-chew spray which I'm sure would deter them away from it. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was going to suggest the anti chew spray too! really good spray on the whole thing....Lady liked to chew the corner of my couch when she was little....the spray stoped her from doing it.....good luck.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I will have to get some or else I will :hurt: 

As long as it doesn't smell as bad as the 'get off' stuff we have to clean up wees :huh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol....get the sour apple stuff...no scent to my nose at all.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dear, what a shame. You buy a lovely rug and the Poo's think its been bought especially for them to enjoy. Heart breaking.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Tea tree oil works at keeping the dogs off, but I'm not too keen on the smell myself.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It really boils down to which is the most important possesion. the rug or the poo's? Best roll up the rug and put it in the loft until the pups are old enough to not be interested then go to Matalan and get a replacement!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nooooo Sue! I have looking for a new rug for ages to replace my old one. Daisy never took any notice of that one but it wasn't a thready one. :hurt:

Love my Poos but need the rug to make me feel like I don't live in a box.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Nooooo Sue! I have looking for a new rug for ages to replace my old one. Daisy never took any notice of that one but it wasn't a thready one. :hurt:
> 
> Love my Poos but need the rug to make me feel like I don't live in a box.


Yep sometimes you have to break free! Cockapoos rule our lives but if we are really grown up we can rejoin the adult world and live again!! (Not for long though). You know who the real boss is just accept it and relax!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He he, glad someone else has rug hell! I bought two Laura Ashley rugs last year for the breakfast room (where Izzy lives). Bear in mind that I had waited until she was 18 months old. She decided mummy has brought back the 'potty pads' we had when she was a puppy and wee.eed on my new rugs every night! After many clean ups I finally gave up and rolled up the rugs, they now live in the attick and wait for Izzy to reach what age.................


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am ruled by children and Poos!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

caradunne said:


> He he, glad someone else has rug hell! I bought two Laura Ashley rugs last year for the breakfast room (where Izzy lives). Bear in mind that I had waited until she was 18 months old. She decided mummy has brought back the 'potty pads' we had when she was a puppy and wee.eed on my new rugs every night! After many clean ups I finally gave up and rolled up the rugs, they now live in the attick and wait for Izzy to reach what age.................


Oh poor you Cara  I am determined not to roll mine up but will have to keep a beady eye on the pair of them. I am seriously going to look at teh bitter apple stuff though. x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I sold my rug which was similar but purple - we have just had to get used to wooden floor as I thought this would be better than Rudi swallowing a thread and getting it stuck - I do miss my rug haha xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

The only thing I can suggest is to buy a cheap rug until they get a little older, or maybe try them with their own little separate rug next to your lovely new one and be firm with them(mummys rug, your rug) x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear ,no suggestions im afraid as Buddy has chewed all four corners of my rug and he's chew the antislip one thats underneath!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm getting worried now. I have two new rugs coming in the next 6 weeks. In theory one will come this week. What if Millie decides its her new toy and chews it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Oh gosh, I'm getting worried now. I have two new rugs coming in the next 6 weeks. In theory one will come this week. What if Millie decides its her new toy and chews it


Im sure it depends on what type of rug it is ,mine is just a coir matting rug (great for chewing!!) at least it was'nt expensive so im not freaking out.Im sure if its a flat wool type rug you maybe ok .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im sure it depends on what type of rug it is ,mine is just a coir matting rug (great for chewing!!) at least it was'nt expensive so im not freaking out.Im sure if its a flat wool type rug you maybe ok .


lol I'll let you know, its a carpet feel type rug. I'll post a pic of Millie on it when it arrives, I'm sure she will thinks its been bought especially for her


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yes, I had this problem with Boston. Ours is a nice chunky threaded rug from Heals and without it, the floor in the living room is so cold. It was a battle of the wills between me and Boston, and to be honest I wasn't going to give in. So every time he tugged at it, I told him firmly 'no'. if he continued, then he was picked up and put into his norty room. The battle was pretty intense for the first couple of months and I was ready to pull my hair out in frustration. But glad to report, he got over it and now the rug is safe in the living room with no chewing or pulling in months. It's my house, with my rules...so he just had to learn there are consequences!


----------

